#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  Would you travel again if hotels were contactless?

## Bhavya

The hotel and hospitality industry is hoping that providing contactless technology to the guests will reduce the chances of COVID-19 transmission and make the guests feel safer. But health experts caution that technology alone may not keep people away from getting sick. So, how about you guys? Would you travel again if hotels were contactless? Share your thoughts in the comments below!

----------

